
Chandrayaan Contact Lost - jacquesm
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/NEWS/India/Chandrayaan-had-already-done-95-of-its-tasks-ISRO/articleshow/4949898.cms
======
poltergeist
Serves them right. Why waste money doing something that's already been done
over and over again ? Going to the moon is no big deal. Instead, explore some
other avenues,newer planets and galaxies so that the world can progress as a
whole instead of fulfilling your jingoistic egos.

